# New owner, tendon/bicep pain with racking slide



## desdemona (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi. I just bought my first handgun, a Canik TP9SF Elite. I've been renting various models at the range, and thought I knew what I wanted, but the pistol I chose wasn't available as a rental. I could handle the gun well enough at the sales counter, but since I made the purchase, my ability to rack the slide has steadily diminished. I did take it to the range the first day mostly to practice dry firing, and used only about 10 live rounds during that trip. Since then, I took the gun out at home to practice handling it safely, and I'm finding holding the slide steady with my support hand while I press the gun forward excruciating. It feels as though I've damaged the tendon in my left bicep at the elbow. 

My primary question is whether anyone can identify what's gone wrong. Does this sound like I've chosen a gun with too strong a spring for me and should look for something else? Would it work to work around racking the slide, say with a Handi-Racker, until the gun is better broken in? Does it sound like there's a problem with my racking technique and once I've let the arm heal, I need to take another approach? I've watched the videos on youtube about how any woman can easily rack a slide if she just grips properly, but I may have done something wrong. Anyone have any experience with this? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I had to put my wife back into a revolver cuz of this slide rack problem. I've got a mp shield that's a bitch to rack, it's so bad smith came out with an easy rack slide system on the shield. I hope you get this better but a good revolver is not a bad weapon choice!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My wife, Jean, is tiny, and weighs 85 pounds fully dressed.
She racks slides by holding the pistol in her right hand in a really tight "death grip," bringing her right hand close across her body (and turning, to point the leftward-aimed gun in a safe direction), gripping as much slide as she can get her left hand on from above, and pushing leftward hard and quickly with her right hand.

Or, using the method you originally chose, try tilting the pistol at least 45° to the left, so you can grip more of the slide with your left hand. That might help.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

1. Is the pain in your gun arm, the support arm, or both?
2. Have you tried both racking the slide as Steve describes how his wife does it (either pushing the gun with the gun hand while holding the slide still, or holding the gun still and moving the slide with the support hand?) or by the 'slingshot' method? (point the gun away from you, grab the slide towards the rear (hammer/striker end) and pulling the slide towards you)
3. If either method causes pain in the elbow area, could possibly be Carpal Tunnel radiating up the arm from the hand/wrist, or Epicondylitis (tennis elbow) which occurs close to the elbow. (both can be looked up online for more info). Either is most often caused by repetitive motions (such as assembly line work). While both are treatable, carpal tunnel sometimes needs surgery to open the tendon sheath that is inflamed to take the pressure off the tendon(s) so they can heal. Epicondylitis is often treated with a special brace (you can find at many pharmacies), NSAIDS (ibuprofen/advil/aleve etc), and rest.
While both conditions are treatable, they can recur.
Hope this helps and let us know about the answers to the above questions.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I read your post and put myself in your position(less the pain of course.) I tried a couple of scenarios that seem to work. Do not bend either arm, use your shoulder on the slide hand, but keep both arms straight. You can accomplish this over the top or on the side. It seems if you keep both arms rigid/extended you should not have the pain you mention. You may have pulled something and need time to heal, or as backyard has said perhaps carpal tunnel syndrome, which may require surgery.

Likewise, as you've mentioned, some pistol slides take more strength to rack than others. I've never handled a Canik TP9SF Elite, and can give no opinion on the effort to rack its slide.


----------



## Dogalmighty (Jul 2, 2018)

As the owner of a notoriously difficult-to-rack AMT .380 9mm Kurz the best advice I can offer is to hold it like a jar of pickles. Grab the slide overhand with the muzzle pointing in a safe direction and push towards the opposite shoulder with both arms. This works equally well for left or right handed people. I hope this helps.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

If you have pain from operating a pistol slide, IMHO, it is another problem. Oh it may manifest while doing an unfamiliar activity, but in most cases, it is another problem none the less. Almost every pistol of the same caliber will have a spring within a pound or two of the same weight.
2 things,
1. make sure you don't have an underlying problem.
2. try this:





Good Luck


----------

